# Micah at 11 months!!!!!



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey all,

As promised quite awhile ago, here are some updated photos of Micah!

He's almost a year old! =)

Needless to say I love him =D can't believe it has been 11 months already. I still remember the day when I brought him home. =D Tiny puppy.

Anyways, enough talking.

Here are the photos!

Sorry that mostly are of them lying down, he was being lazy...




































Sorry that one's not flipped around.












Hope you liked them!
Ivan


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Micah has grown so much, a very handsome boy


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Micah has grown from an adorable pup into a very handsome boy


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow Micah looks all grown up! What a handsome guy he is. 

Great to see you back Ivan...Don't be such a stranger!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

He's grown into such a handsome man! It looks like he is so nicely groomed too!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

He is GORGEOUS! And oh how well his feet are groomed - sigh.... if only Griff would sit still for a minute or two....


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Ivan... it's soo good to hear from you again!!! Holy cow... Micah is GORGEOUS!!!! He's absolutely beautiful!!!! Love his colour!!


----------



## bluebomberx (May 23, 2007)

That's a good looking golden you've raised Ivan!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Ivan has grown from such a cute juvie into a very handsome teenager.
His coat is beautiful. I love that second shot...with his ho-hum expression. Adorable!

~Jackie


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Thank you all.

He's a dream dog. I still can't believe it has been 11 months.

You know Micah was the first puppy that I laid eyes on when my family was on the hunt for GR pups.

First puppy we saw, and that night he came home with us.


Godd, the initial few weeks was absolutely sleepppppless for me. Good memories =D


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I cant believe how big Micah has gotten. He is such a handsome big boy he is. He was adorable as a puppy but WOW is all I can say. I love his expression in the second picture.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

What a handomse guy!!! The second pic s my favorite!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

They grow up fast don't they? It kinda looks like most of those pictures could have been rotated 90 degrees


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He is beautiful, and you groom him nicely


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

He is one handsome pup!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

HOLY BEAUTIFUL! Ivan he's freakin gorgeous!  

It's good seeing you Ivan! How is school going??? How's the photography?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh Ivan! He's gorgeous! All grown up from a beautiful fuzzy puppy to a handsome boy! The pics are great too! Really nice shots. Love the 2nd one!

I was thinking about you and Micha the other day. Its nice to hear from you. How is everything going? Whats going on at school?

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

He is so handsome! Wow time flies. I remember pictures of him so little. He certainly looks so soft and cared for! You can tell he's content.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

My goodness!!! What a sweet face. Lookin' good there Micah!!!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Ivan, your Micah is so cute! I have a son named Micah. He's 18. So I love the name too!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks all. It proves I haven't been on for awhile doesn't it. Heh.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey good to see you again Ivan! Micah has grown into a very handsome doggie. The change is really amazing!


----------



## 3340 (Dec 17, 2007)

I love the pictures, he is so beautiful, I love how you captured his reflection on the hardwood floor!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Peanut said he is very handsome and just around her age


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

What a handsome guy he has turned out to be!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Ivan it's great to hear from you and to see Micah! WOW!!! He sure has grown into one spectacular looking boy!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Ivan, we have missed you. Micah has turned out to be a gorgeous dog, and your ictures are as gorgeous as ever.


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow What a Very very good looking pretty dog.


----------

